# Issue with Gyno!



## millerbot87 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey guys,

New member here. A bit of info about me:


32 years old
105kg
6'3"
intermediate user of steroids in the past and been working out regularly since I was around 14 years old

I have an issue at the moment with Gyno, I have had very sore lumps behind the nipples for around 11-12 months, some days are worse than others. They tend to get progressively bigger as the day goes on.

About 1 year ago I tried some Prohormones (dumb I know!), German Pharma to be precise, I believe they were M-drol but can't quite remember. I also took their PCT tablets the day after I stopped for roughly 30 days. The cycle was quite mild, 1 tab a day for around 45 days.

After coming off these tabs I started to experience the Gyno, it got worse over time. I went to the docs about 3 months ago and he checked my free test along with other hormones, all results were fine (slightly on the low side but nothing terrible)

I workout 5-6 times a week and usually do heavy squats/deads etc. to really get the natural juices flowing. Basically a normal guy but now I have these awful puffy nipples that on some occasions make me avoid wearing a t-shirt!

I was wondering if anyone had similar issues? What did you do to combat this? I mean, due to not having dangerously low test levels the docs obviously won't prescribe TRT, not sure I would want that to be honest. I have been free of supplements for last 1 year and prior to that hadn't touched anything steroid wise for a good 2-3 years.

Anyone got any suggestions to calm this down?

Thanks guys

D


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

You have gyno. The only fix is cosmetic surgery to remove


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 15, 2020)

Nolvadex(Tomoxifin Citrate)

You can search this forum or do a google search to get more info.

Either you don't have gyno or your doctor is a moron for not treating you IF you have even talked to your doctor about it. If you haven't talked to your doctor about the possibility of gyno, you are a moron.


Hopefully the latter is not true.


Welcome...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Once you have settled gyno nolvadex Isnt going to erase it.


----------



## ripper (Feb 15, 2020)

Find another doc to get your T level rechecked.  2nd opinion is worth it sometimes. You may be "in range" but at the absolute bottom and 1st doc just doesn't know enough to be confident prescribing.  If your T is cratered like that it'll make you more prone to gyno + there's a multitude of other health benefits to being at a therapeutic level.

As for the tissue that's there.  Unlikely anything you can take to get rid of it.  If you're self conscious about it, start looking at surgeons.  Working out will make it more noticeable as you build muscle/lose fat. It'll be a constant mind **** of trying to get in shape and then pissed that you have this flaw.  The sooner you get it taken care of the sooner you'll be able to live your life without worrying about it constantly.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 15, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Once you have settled gyno nolvadex Isnt going to erase it.


 I was going on the sore nipples/lumps that he mentioned. I completely agree on the fact that gyno isn't reversible but nolvadex can help with the sore nipples and lumps and possibly prevent it.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I was going on the sore nipples/lumps that he mentioned. I completely agree on the fact that gyno isn't reversible but nolvadex can help with the sore nipples and lumps and possibly prevent it.



I understand and agree. But from what he has described, it sounds like he's had settle in gyno for a while now. Too late to reverse it


----------



## millerbot87 (Feb 15, 2020)

Guys,

Thanks for the replies.

When  I visited the doc he referred me to a plastic surgeon to look at surgery. I guess that's the only way from the sounds of it. I have done a bit of research and get the same answer, but was hoping for someone who may on the off chance have had another way without going under the knife.

I will get a second opinion for sure and see what test levels are like now.


----------



## millerbot87 (Feb 15, 2020)

ripper said:


> Find another doc to get your T level rechecked.  2nd opinion is worth it sometimes. You may be "in range" but at the absolute bottom and 1st doc just doesn't know enough to be confident prescribing.  If your T is cratered like that it'll make you more prone to gyno + there's a multitude of other health benefits to being at a therapeutic level.
> 
> As for the tissue that's there.  Unlikely anything you can take to get rid of it.  If you're self conscious about it, start looking at surgeons.  Working out will make it more noticeable as you build muscle/lose fat. It'll be a constant mind **** of trying to get in shape and then pissed that you have this flaw.  The sooner you get it taken care of the sooner you'll be able to live your life without worrying about it constantly.



Thanks for this ripper, the truth that I suppose I didn't want to hear but knew I would have to face it


----------



## millerbot87 (Feb 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I was going on the sore nipples/lumps that he mentioned. I completely agree on the fact that gyno isn't reversible but nolvadex can help with the sore nipples and lumps and possibly prevent it.



Yep, I may get hold of some if possible to see what happens at least, once it settles down I could reevaluate


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 16, 2020)

Nolvadex is good when on a blast and the symptoms start occurring, not way down the road.
maybe your insurance will cover the surgery not sure about that.
best of luck.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2020)

a blade to the nipple cant feel to good


----------



## millerbot87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> a blade to the nipple cant feel to good



damn! I know, I genuinely wanted to avoid that. But I suppose it’s karma for thinking it would subside


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2020)

millerbot87 said:


> damn! I know, I genuinely wanted to avoid that. But I suppose it’s karma for thinking it would subside


I didnt really read the thread..What did u do to get gyno? My guess is u did cycles with no AI or u got bunk AI's


----------



## ripper (Feb 18, 2020)

millerbot87 said:


> damn! I know, I genuinely wanted to avoid that. But I suppose it’s karma for thinking it would subside



I had it done under local and the first injection to numb you up is the worst part, second less so, and by the third you don't feel anything.

You'll go from worrying about what color shirt you wear, how it lays, whether you need an undershirt/jacket/etc to tossing all those old shirts out, finding some that actually FIT well and then not giving it a second thought which one you grab to put one each morning.  If it bothers you, the sooner you do it the better.


----------



## Grinch (Apr 2, 2020)

ripper said:


> I had it done under local and the first injection to numb you up is the worst part, second less so, and by the third you don't feel anything.
> 
> You'll go from worrying about what color shirt you wear, how it lays, whether you need an undershirt/jacket/etc to tossing all those old shirts out, finding some that actually FIT well and then not giving it a second thought which one you grab to put one each morning.  If it bothers you, the sooner you do it the better.



Do you remember the cost ? Roundabout?


----------

